# Motorcycle Helmets



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am looking for a store that has a large selection of Helmets. Specifically Shoei helmets. The selection I have found in the KW area has been very limited. I am looking for a plain black Shoei helmet, and I would like to try it on before I buy. I will not order out of a catalogue. Does anyone know of a good motorcycle store that has a large selection of Shoei helmets in stock? The closer to KW the better, but I am willing to travel in order to find a good helmet.

thanks


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

It's been a while since I needed cycle stuff and if my memory serves me right there is Zyendo (sp?) on Victoria Street, they used to have a good selection. And I remember there was a cycle clothing shop in Guelph too (on highway 7) but I can't remember the name.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion Simon, I have been to both, but neither carried what I wanted. The have all the flashy helmets with graphics all over them. I want a plain black Shoei helmet. I have found that Shoei is the best fit for my head. So I guess I should have refrashed the title to Shoei motorcycle helmets. The one in Guelph is called 2 Wheeler. I have been everywhere I know of in Kitchener, Waterloo, and Guelph. I would drive almost anywhere in S. Ontario to a place that has a large selection of Shoei helmets.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you tried Sturgess Cycle in Hamilton? Their phone number is 905-522-0503

Cheers


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm not sure if Royal Distributing sells Shoei but it's worth a try...

http://www.royaldistributing.com/

They're in Guelph, Barrie, among other places.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks MikeF, I will head out to Royal Distributing today over lunch. There catalogue has what I want. Never heard of this store, but it looks like they have a large amount of bike products


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

No problem. They're a reliable operation IMHO. I've spent thousands there in the past (at the Barrie store).


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have driven by there a few times (Guelph location), I always assumed it was a car parts store. Do you ride mikef? and if so what are you riding?


----------



## minimadman (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you tried tri city cycle (I think that's it ) on weber across from the Lazy boy plant?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have been there, not a large selection. This Royal Distributing looks promising though. Thanks though minimadman


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

wonderings said:


> I have driven by there a few times (Guelph location), I always assumed it was a car parts store. Do you ride mikef? and if so what are you riding?


I am a snowmobiler (I am a repsonsible snowmobiler unlike those that seem to get media attention every year).

I have ridden several years on dirt bikes but am currently bikeless. I hope to start the process to getting my M license next summer.


----------

